# How to go about putting gvpw onV5



## rednev (May 10, 2005)

Hi Can anyone tell me the best way of having my GVPW put on my V5 the only number on the new style V5 does not let you get to talk to anyone in person, its a pain to have new V5s which are still not EC freindly as we are travelling to Austria this year and wish to avoid problems with weight issues we are plated at 3400kg but at 23ft would look heavier to many any advice would be helpful we are travelling in August, Paul.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *rednev*. If you go to your local DVLA they may be able to alter it for you. Surely with a plate stating the GVPW you shouldn't have a problem?

http://www.dvla.gov.uk/


----------



## rednev (May 10, 2005)

HI was not expecting a problem but having read some other mh reports who knows always a difficult issue when in another country trying to sort things out, Paul.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi again *rednev*. I am also going to be travelling through Austria in September with German and Dutch friends (language may help). Here is a link that may help:-

http://www.ideamerge.com/motoeuropa/


----------

